# Meerforellenfänge im Dezember



## xfishbonex (30. November 2008)

:qeuch ist klar was wir sehen wollen |bigeyes ich wünsche euch viel glück diesen monat :vik:lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

...und da Weihnachten ist habe wir uns diesen Monat mal alle ganz doll lieb :l und posten hier Fangmeldungen - Ontopic Baby yeah!

:q:q


----------



## minirummi (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Hallo, 
Ich möchte gerne mitte dezember nach fehmarn zum angeln...
kann mir evtl. jemand sagen, ob da was geht?
Ich habs auf dorsch und mefos abgesehen...


----------



## Zacharias Zander (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

So,dann mach ich mal die erste Dezember Fangmeldung.

Zwar war es keine Mefo die meinen 25g schwarz/roten Snaps am Weekend an Fehmarns Ostküste nicht wiederstehen konnte,aber über einen dicken 67er Küstendorsch an leichten Mefogeräd kann man sich auch freuen!:g

Anhang anzeigen 94641




Oh,eigentlich wurde der Fisch ja noch im November gefangen...Egal!


----------



## Der Pilot (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Der ist doch braun!! Und mit roten Augen sind die in Ukunda-Gwongbale bis 12.04. geschützt, es sei denn, die Augen sind lose!


----------



## osteangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Der Fisch ist eindeutig braun... sorry, konnte einfach nicht wiederstehen... #h schöner fisch!

mfg oa


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

@ZacharisZander

Digges Petri!


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

@ minirummi, #h

erst mal ein herzliches |welcome: hier im AB! #6



minirummi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich möchte gerne mitte dezember nach fehmarn zum angeln...
> kann mir evtl. jemand sagen, ob da was geht?
> Ich habs auf dorsch und mefos abgesehen...



Infos schicke ich dir per PN! #6

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## Blechkate (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Hallo,
nun hackt doch nicht so auf dem armen Kerl herum. Vielleicht ist der Fisch nur auf dem Bild braun. Das kann auf einem Foto schon mal täuschen. Dann gibts nur wieder mecker........

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Blechkate (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

ganz vergessen, dickes petri#6


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

ey du olle socke petri heil zum küsten dorsch #6wo warst du denn jagen |supergri katherinhof oder staberhuk:glg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



minirummi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich möchte gerne mitte dezember nach fehmarn zum angeln...
> kann mir evtl. jemand sagen, ob da was geht?
> Ich habs auf dorsch und mefos abgesehen...


 hallo erst mal ein herzlich welcome :mbei den verückten hier :vik:
fehmarn ist immer für ne mefo oder dorsch gut #6
besonders die ost küste#6 da hast du alles was man sich vorstellen kann :mdorsche, mefos ,schweinswale, robben ,heringe ,platte |supergri|supergri|supergri
die ganze ostküste besteht fast  nur aus ein mischgrund und steil küste :g
kleine muschelriffe große stein riffe #6
also pack dein watstock ein und ab gehts #6ich wünsche dir viel glück bei deiner tour |supergri vergesse ja nicht fotos zu schießen und die hier zu zeigen :moki doki lg andre 
schau dir das mal an bei googel maps #6


----------



## Mr. Meerforelle (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

...auf ein Neues im Dezember!
Wochenende war ja bekanntlich noch November und angeltechnisch eine MeFo-Nullrunde! Deswegen ist ab heute ja Dezember und alles wird besser! 
Das kommende WE fällt leider aus - MUSS nach HH auf den Weihnachtsmarkt, hab´s meiner Holden versprechen müssen.
(Aber ein kurzer Stopp im Kaltenkirchener Angelladen ist drin, liegt ja quasi auf dem Weg, grins!)
An die die zum Fischen dürfen: tight lines!


----------



## bamse34 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Moin Moin!
Melde mal eine vom Schleppen! Hoffe das ist in Ordnung! 62cm und das Foto täuscht nicht ,sie ist blitzeblank!!
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Petri Sebastian, schöner Fisch!

Greetz Uli


----------



## Blechkate (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Super Fisch, Sebastian.
Freue mich für dich.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Reverend Mefo (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Nein, Schleppen ist hier total verpönt!!! Und außerdem ist hinter dem linken Auge ne braune Schuppe zu erkennen Du Schlingel!!!

Aber in Echt mein ich: :qPETRI HEIL:q und Respekt zur winderscheenen Trulpe! Wer bei dem Sauwedder auf See geht sollte dann auch ordentlich beschenkt werden. Wusste gar nicht, dass er vor Düsternbrook (UUPS) so schöne Trutten gibt...

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Beschenken sind:

Schlage vor, wir gründen nen AB Adventskalender,was heisst: Jeden Tag muss eine im Voraus ausgewählte Person ne Fangmeldung mit Foto abgeben, bis zum 24.12. Loser müssen jeweils 5 Minuten aus "Geheimnisse der Meerforellen 3-4 auf YouTube hochladen und den Link hier posten, nachdem Sie die DVDs vorher käuflich erworben haben und hernach der AB Leihvideothek zur Verfügung stellen. :m

Morgen fällt das Los auf Andre, er hat ab Mitternacht 24 Stunden Zeit. Und Hamburger Fischmarkt oder Praktikum auf der Lachsfarm gilt nicht!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ey du olle socke petri heil zum küsten dorsch #6wo warst du denn jagen |supergri katherinhof oder staberhuk:glg andre




Danke!
Ich war an der Marienleuchte...:g


----------



## Zacharias Zander (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

@ Xfishbonex

Seit ihr dieses WE aufer Insel ? Wir wollen vielleicht Sonntag hoch fahren...


----------



## minirummi (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Danke für den Tipp mit der Ostküste#h
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine Unterkunft und gute Tipps für köder... 
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit|bigeyes


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Nein, Schleppen ist hier total verpönt!!! Und außerdem ist hinter dem linken Auge ne braune Schuppe zu erkennen Du Schlingel!!!
> 
> Aber in Echt mein ich: :qPETRI HEIL:q und Respekt zur winderscheenen Trulpe! Wer bei dem Sauwedder auf See geht sollte dann auch ordentlich beschenkt werden. Wusste gar nicht, dass er vor Düsternbrook (UUPS) so schöne Trutten gibt...
> 
> ...


 ey du frech dax |supergri|supergri|supergri seh lieber mal zu das wir zusammen fischen gehen #6 das letzte weekend vor weihnachten habe ich noch mal zeit #6
also eintragen im kalender und los gehts |supergri
lg andre


----------



## vazzquezz (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ey du frech dax |supergri|supergri|supergri seh lieber mal zu das wir zusammen fischen gehen #6 das letzte weekend vor weihnachten habe ich noch mal zeit #6
> also eintragen im kalender und los gehts |supergri
> lg andre



Ähh Andre ...

Jetzt hier kurz vor Jahresende plötzlich andere Saiten aufziehen und mit Tricks wie Zeilenumbrüchen und Einzelsmileys arbeiten ist nicht!!!

Immer schön ohne Punkt und Komma und mindestens 3 Smileys hintereinander , wenn ich bitten darf!

... ausserdem fehlt das "gröööööööhhhhlll!" :m

V.

P.S.: *nur spass* :g


----------



## dirk.steffen (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Ersteinmal hallo alle miteinander,

Schöner Fisch! Auch der ist lecker!!!
Tja, bei uns  in MV läuft wohl noch nix, ist ja noch Schonzeit #q 
Aber der Beginn naht...endlich.

Also Petri!!

@Rolf: Werde am 16.12. anfangen !!! #h


----------



## El. Baron TDAF (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ich war an der Marienleuchte...:g


 
Ja hat ganz schön gerummst !! Hatte leider nicht so viel Glück, würde es aber ganz gerne am Sonntag nochmal heraus
fordern. Macht alleine aber nicht so Laune und is auch n bischen teuer ! Is hier nicht jemand zu animieren, die Jagd auf`n Silberling zu starten ? Würd mich freuen. Bis denne El-Baron


*T.D.A.F - You`ll never walk alone hopefull !!! *


----------



## Reverend Mefo (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> #6 das letzte weekend vor weihnachten habe ich noch mal zeit #6
> also eintragen im kalender und los gehts |supergri
> lg andre



Cool! Ich bin dann nur leider auf Sylt wegen Geburtstach, da muss die Meforute bei mir wohl zu hause bleiben.

Denn müssen wir wohl ein paar Ü80 Januer-Überspringer jagen gehen...|bla:


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Cool! Ich bin dann nur leider auf Sylt wegen Geburtstach, da muss die Meforute bei mir wohl zu hause bleiben.
> 
> Denn müssen wir wohl ein paar Ü80 Januer-Überspringer jagen gehen...|bla:


 :vik:ich habe bis zum 11januar urlaub :vik:und  am 2januar bin ich wieder in hh :q also denn muß es aber mal klappen #6
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Yo. Wenn Dat wedder nich to kalt is, Dann geht das los.

Habe leider keinen Urlaub im Jan, aber es gibt ja noch Wochenenden. Werd dann mal über PN durchfunzen...


----------



## gallus (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Tach auch,

momentan wird hier ja nicht viel gemeldet!

Aber es wird sich ab dem 14.12.08 ändern,

*VERSPROCHEN!!#h*


----------



## El. Baron TDAF (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



gallus schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> momentan wird hier ja nicht viel gemeldet!
> 
> ...


 
Hoffe das wird sich morgen an der Ostküste unserer Wunderschönern S.-H. Insel ändern !! Bis morgen dann ! 
El Baron:vik: !!


----------



## Aalonso (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

war heute zwar nicht selbst erfolgreich, durfte aber für nen kollegen keschern: zwei mal silber 48 und 63cm aus der lübecker bucht.
also ran ans wasser.


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

na das sind doch fische |bigeyes die wollen wir alle sehen |bigeyes petri heil dein freund lg andre


----------



## Aalonso (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

danke werds ihm ausrichten. freue mich besondres für ihn, da er vorher vom pech verfolgt schien.bis heute hatte er nur untermaßige und fast schon regelmäßig forellen im drill verloren. und dann führt er mich so vor|uhoh:


----------



## Der Pilot (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Schöne Fische, das läßt doch hoffen!
Petri an den Fänger!#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> na das sind doch fische |bigeyes die wollen wir alle sehen |bigeyes petri heil dein freund lg andre



@Alter... Wenn Du sie nur sehen willst ist ja alles palletti! ICH will sie fangen.... :vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Hansen fight (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Sauber ! Petri schöne Fische 
Geht doch


----------



## Zacharias Zander (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

@ Aalonso

Dickes Petri!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Hab gerade vom Baron,der gerade auf Fehmarn ist, ne MNS von ner ca. 60er silberblanken  Mefo bekommen...


----------



## Meerfor1 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Heute auf Fehmarn: Eine silberne 45 cm + bei Stranden verloren. War ein schönes Fischen und ein guter Drill.

Bernd


----------



## Frostbeule (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Heute auf Fehmarn gewesen, ein Kumpel eine kleine Forelle, durfte wieder schwimmen, ich eine größere leider nach kurzem Drill wieder verloren. War ein schöner Tag bei ganz gutem Wetter.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Na, dann mal wieder das Petri :m von einem, der nicht ans Wasser gekommen ist. Wahrscheinlich haben die Dichtfischer recht, dass tatsächlich ein paar Heringe im Uferbereich unterwegs sind und was nettes im Schlepptau mitbringen.


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Hab gerade vom Baron,der gerade auf Fehmarn ist, ne MNS von ner ca. 60er silberblanken Mefo bekommen...


 na alter:g denn wart mal ab was mein tip gebracht hat |supergri
und sag dein kollege|bla: ich hab durst das kostet ein bier  |supergri|supergri
das saufen wir denn zusammen am strand |supergri so ein bier was ich haben will ist natürlich ein faß :#2:
lg andre 
freu mich auf die fotos


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

na so wie ich das lese :gwaren alle heute auf fehmarn mefos jagen :q
und die zander jäger alle im hhafen :q:q 
lg andre 


baron knall die bilder rein |znaika: bin schon gespannt #6 ich sag jetzt schon mal ein fettes petri heil #6 super strecke 
lg andre


----------



## El. Baron TDAF (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Ja war wirklich schön heute und unser "Jagdwild" hat uns auch nicht enttäuscht  ! Hab mich mitn Bellyboater und noch nem Kollegen Bis zum Mittag anner Ostküste breit gemacht und auch gut zugeschlagen. Der Bellyboater hatte sich ne blanke 42-er erbeutet, Torben zwei Stealheads von 49cm.+54cm. und ich durfte mich zu erst mit ner 37-er ( die natürlich wieder schwimmt ) und ner 45-er begnügen.
Dann wurde es mit dem Seegraß wirklich nervig! Also Standortwechsel - Nordküste !!
Zum Glück weil ich hier noch ne richtig fette 49-er Mefo verhaften konnte. Yea !!!
                                              Alles in allem wars n richtig cooler Tag mit gutem Wetter und netten Leuten. Bis nächstes mal Jungs.
Wünsche allen Boardies in nachster Zeit auch so viel Glück mit Wetter und Fisch !!!!
P.S.: Könnte das auch alles mit Fotos belegen, muss mich da aber noch reinfuchsen. Werden auf jeden Fall noch nach gereicht.
Bis denne El Baron


----------



## xfishbonex (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

ich hatte ja das eine telefonat :mmit gunnar :q coole sache nächstes mal bin ich dabei :glg andre


----------



## carpjunkie (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

soooo...
moin erstmal
wollte noch kurz nen paar fotos zum bericht vom baron reinstellen---> siehe unten^^
es war auf jedenfall nen geiler tag mit euch jungs,dafür bin ich definitiv wieder zu haben... achja,die 60er MeFo war echt der hammer... *lach* |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Zacharias Zander (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich hatte ja das eine telefonat :mmit gunnar :q coole sache nächstes mal bin ich dabei :glg andre




Ich auch...

Petri an die Jungs!!!#6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

achja,die 60er MeFo war echt der hammer... *lach* |supergri|supergri|supergri

Ihr Schweine...|uhoh:  |uhoh:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Hier noch ein paar Fotos von den Jungs...


Anhang anzeigen 95019


Anhang anzeigen 95020


Anhang anzeigen 95021


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Allen Fängers ein dickes "Petri Heil" - geht doch !!

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Reverend Mefo (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Mann Mann Mann ... da lässt sich der Neid nicht leugnen...Petri Junx!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

:ghabe heute erfahren das paar käfige aufgegangen sind :vik::vik::vik:es werden auch in dk reichlich stealheads gefangen :vik:eine von über 5kg |bigeyes also ran an die küste |supergri lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

|bigeyesschöne fotos |bigeyes llg andre


----------



## Zacharias Zander (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :ghabe heute erfahren das paar käfige aufgegangen sind :vik::vik::vik:es werden auch in dk reichlich stealheads gefangen :vik:eine von über 5kg |bigeyes also ran an die küste |supergri lg andre



Die holen wir dann das nächste mal raus...:g


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

:vik:übernächstes weekend :g


----------



## Aalonso (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

nachtrag, sonntag 7.12.:
nachdem ich ja gestern so schön vorgeführt wurde starten besagter kollege und meine wenigkeit am sonntag morgen also einen erneuten versuch. nach zirka einer stunde fischen ohne fischkontakt, verfolgte ich gespannt die letzten meter meines blinkers im wasser bis zur rutenspitze, als plötzlich im gerademal knietiefen wasser eine ca.60er forelle hinter einem stein hervor schoß und meinen blinker verfolgte. instinktiv hörte ich auf zu kurbeln und die forelle versuchte meinen blinker zu schnappen. leider verfehlte sie ihn knapp. trotz köderwechsel und intensiver befischung der stelle, konnte ich sie nicht überzeugen anzubeißen. 
ca. 10min. später hörte ich von meinem kollegen, der ca .40m neben mir fischte, nur ein recht eindeutiges"sitzt" und kurze zeit später fand eine pralle "endvierziger" ihren weg in den kescher. dies sollten auch die einzigen fischkonntake für diesen tag gewesen sein.


gerstern, Di.9.12 sollte der nächste versuch erfolgen unser geliebtes ostseesilber zu erbeuten. während der autofahrt bekam ich ein aufmunterndes"heute bist du dran" zu hören, was ich jedoch nicht so recht glauben konnte, da ich mitlerweile schon an mir selbst zweifelte.

noch in der morgendämmerung gingen wir am strand entlang zur ersten stelle, die wir befischen wollten. nach ca.einer stunde dann der erste ruck in meiner rute und die erste forelle schraubte sich mit meinem blinker im maul aus dem wasser und wurde kurz darauf vom blinker befreit. leider war sie knapp untermaßig, aber immerhin schon mal ein zeichen, heute geht was. zwanzig min. später das gleche noch mal. wieder knapp untermaßig, also wieder zurück ins wasser. habe aber mit den beiden für das frühjahr 2010 ein erneutes date ausgemacht; hoffe sie erinnern sich dan daran und sind bis dahin groß und prall!|supergri
die nächst stunde brachte keinen weiteren kontakt. wir wanderten also weitwer die küste hoch und nach ca. einer weiteren stunde wieder ein ruck in meiner rute und eine ca. 50er forelle sprang in gut fünfzig metern entfernung aus dem wasser und hatte sich auch schon vom blinker befreit. 
doch schon leicht gefrustet befischte ich die stelle weiter und dann ein, zwei vorsichtige zupfer in der rute. obwohl ich mir vorher vorgenommen hatte den blinker an dieser stelle nicht absacken zu lassen, wegen der vielen steine, hörte ich auf zu kurbeln und spürte kurz darauf einen wiederstand, den ich erst für einen hänger hielt.doch dann kam bewegung in die sache, es schien ein guter fisch zu sein. dieser kam plötzlich auf mich zugeschwommen. darauf bedacht die schnur auf spannung zu halten kurbelte ich schnell die schnur ein und vor meinen füßen begann dann die vorstellung: eine gut 65er sprang was das zeug hielt und auch die gesengte rute nud gut eingestellte bremse konnten sie nicht davon abhalten. so kam es wie es kommen mußte, die gute schüttelte sich vor meinen füßen den blinker ab. hätte ich nicht die beiden klienen verlieren können dachte ich nur, aber was solls.
danach an der selben stelle noch ein ruck in der rute auf volle wurfweite; ein kurzes kreischen der bremse und dann war auch der nächste fisch weg.
da ich immernoch keinen"sponsor" gefunden habe blieb uns kurze zeit später auch nur noch der rückweg, da die arbeit rief. ich bin sicher es wäre noch was für uns dribn gewesen.

und ja, ich war heute dran, oder auch nicht. wie man es halt sehen möchte. für meinen kollegen gab es jedenfalls keinen fisch bzw. kontakt an diesem tag.
aber es hat sich mal wieder gezeigt unsere silbernen freunde sind da und wir haben die chance sie zu fangen.
also ab ans wasser und allen petri heil


----------



## Reverend Mefo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Meine Fresse...mir ist dieses Jahr nur eine große ausgestiegen. So viel Pech kann man doch nicht haben, oder?

Vielleicht solltest Du den Silkerogen mal wieder durch einen Drilling ersetzen


----------



## El. Baron TDAF (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Moin Marco,
muss Montag leider arbeiten ; aber n dickes PETRI und probier n wießen Snaps oder n grün weißen Stripper in 22g. viel Glück !!!!


----------



## Seatrout (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Wo:Schlei(1std) dann Kiekut bis Noer
Wann:heute 13-16 Uhr
Wer:Merlan und meine Wenigkeit
Fänge:1mal 45
Wetter:SO 5
Köder:Snaps, Möre

Sonstiges:Wetter war heftig,auf jedenfall grenzwertig zu fischen da doch schon hohe Welle.
Aber trotzdem noch eine gelandet und eine verloren.
Ich bin aber leer ausgegangen

Gruß


----------



## Blechkate (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Hallo,
erstmal dickes Petri an alle Fänger.:m

Meine Frau hat mich dieses Wochenende auch mal wieder mit zum fischen genommen. Nachdem sie am Samstag einen schönen blanken Fisch von ca. 45cm fangen konnte, dachten wir es geht so weiter. Doch leider konnten wir heute nur gefärbte Fische erwischen. Zwei über 60 und einer knapp 40. Köder waren drei mal Stripper in blau mit 15gr und einmal ein rot-schwarzer Spro Blinker.
Geangelt haben wir jeweils von 14-16 Uhr.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## FreeLee (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Tag 1 nach Schonzeitende: 

Gestern von 8 Uhr bis 12 Uhr am Strand von Elmenhorst (HRO). Erst alleine, dann zu Zehnt! 

Forellen satt! Hatte selbst acht, die anderen zwischen zwei und vier Stück. Leider waren die Größen nicht so dolle. Von meinen hatte eine 48 cm, der Rest wohl nur zwischen 40 cm und 45 cm. Zu allem Überfluss gab´s auch noch nen Dorsch mittendrin. ;-) 

Bis auf den Dorsch (18 g Spöket) wurden alle Fische mit dem Kingtrout gefangen...

PS: Bin am Wochenende auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Lübeck in nen großen Haufen Sch... getreten. Vielleicht ist darin die Ursache für die Stückzahl begründet???


----------



## Blechkate (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Hallo,

gerade eine gute Stunde in Hökholz geangelt. Leider wollte meine Frau dann den Sitzkomfort ihrer Wathose in der Ostsee testen. Da das Ergebnis nicht befriedigend ausfiel haben wir dann den Ausflug abgebrochen.
Ich hatte nichts, meine Frau eine leider mal wieder gefärbte mit ca. 35-38cm. Eine große Blanke haben wir kaum 20m entfernt springen sehen. Kurzer spaßiger Angelausflug.

Ach ja, natürlich dickes Petri an die erfolgreichen Angler aus den gar nicht mehr so neuen Bundesländern.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Blechkate schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gerade eine gute Stunde in Hökholz geangelt. Leider wollte meine Frau dann den Sitzkomfort ihrer Wathose in der Ostsee testen. Da das Ergebnis nicht befriedigend ausfiel haben wir dann den Ausflug abgebrochen.
> Ich hatte nichts, meine Frau eine leider mal wieder gefärbte mit ca. 35-38cm. Eine große Blanke haben wir kaum 20m entfernt springen sehen. Kurzer spaßiger Angelausflug.
> ...


 
hättest du dir sparen können....gibt nur wieder zoff


----------



## Bellyboater (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> hättest du dir sparen können....gibt nur wieder zoff



Und warum sollte das jetzt bitte Zoff geben???


----------



## zesch (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*







gefangen auf einen 12cm Gummifisch !

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Und warum sollte das jetzt bitte Zoff geben???


 
warum ist die banane krumm???

weil es einfach nur wieder anspielungen sind in meinen augen....mit welchem sinn schreibe ich sonst so etwas????
ich schreibe petri den leuten aus rostock oder kiel aber doch nicht petri den leuten aus den alten bundesländern....#q#q


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



zesch schrieb:


> gefangen auf einen 12cm Gummifisch !
> 
> Gruß
> 
> zesch


 

schöner fisch petri...


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> hättest du dir sparen können....gibt nur wieder zoff


 
Den verstehe ich auch nicht. Warum soll ein nett gemeinter Gruß, Zoff geben? #c Ich angel auf Mefo nur im Osten.


----------



## Bellyboater (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> weil es einfach nur wieder anspielungen sind in meinen augen....mit welchem sinn schreibe ich sonst so etwas????
> ich schreibe petri den leuten aus rostock oder kiel aber doch nicht petri den leuten aus den alten bundesländern....#q#q



Diese Anspielungen siehst aber auch nur du. Das war ein netter Gruß und nichts weiter.

Deine Probleme will ich mal haben...


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Diese Anspielungen siehst aber auch nur du. Das war ein netter Gruß und nichts weiter.
> 
> Deine Probleme will ich mal haben...



Zanderlui hat keine Probleme, er hat`s sicher nur falsch verstanden! #6


@ Zanderlui, |wavey:

also ich hab`s eher so aufgefasst, daß jetzt "endlich" auch in MV wieder den Mefos (erfolgreich :q) nachgestellt werden kann!


----------



## luc13 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Moin,

war gestern von 11-16 Uhr und heute auch wieder von 13-15 Uhr An Rostocks "Geheimen-Geheimplatz" und es gab nicht einen Fisch.
Insgesamt wurden gestern in der Zeit dort genau ein Fisch gefangen und heute in der Zeit gar nüscht


----------



## Mefo23 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

So, auch ich war heute wieder los und konnte eine 42er, also gerade maßig überlisten. Gefischt habe ich von 11-15Uhr. Gebissen hat sie gegen 12:15Uhr auf den Spöket, der auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist.
Ansonsten blieb es auch nur bei dem einen Fischkontakt.

Und auch von mir ein Petri an alle anderen!


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Dickes Petri allen Fängern!

@Gallus 

Und??


----------



## gallus (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

@ Pauly

Morgen Pauly, Morgen!!


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Na dann viel Glück!


----------



## FreeLee (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

@ luc:

Rostocks geheimer Geheimplatz???

Ich frag mal ganz dusselig, wo war das denn, dass da kein Fisch gewesen ist??? Hast wohl mit Boilie gefischt, wie? |bla:

Antwort gerne auch per PM...


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Dickes Petri allen Fängern!

Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr komm ich auch entlich mal wieder dazu an die Küste zu fahren...


----------



## dirk.steffen (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Moin an alle zur Eröffnung der Saison in MV. #h
War heute von 13.30 bis 15.30 Uhr los, keinen Zupfer, keine gesehen.
Petri an alle Fänger!!

Also bis demnächst, man sieht sich.


----------



## Aalonso (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

war heute seit langem mal wieder mit meerforellenfan an der küste auf "mefojagt".
nach wind- und wetteranalyse entschlossen wir uns dahme als ersten angriffspunkt anzufahren;wie sich später herausstellte nicht ganz geglückt die platzwahl.
gegen 11.00 der erste ruck in meiner rute,eine ca.40er schnappte sich meinen blinker und wurde kurze zeit später schonend in ihr nasses element zurückgesetzt.
kontakte gab es bei uns beiden noch reichlich, aber leider nur mit umhertreibendem seegrass. so beschlossen wir gegen 13.00, nach geschätzten 30pfund erfolgreich gelandetem seegrass, eine mittagspause einzulegen und an anderer stelle nochmal unser glück zu versuchen.
nach ausgibigem mittagsimbiss ging es nun zur nächsten stelle. schnell in die wathosen; ein herliches gefühl so eine noch nasse, kalte wathose, und runter ans wasser. so gegen 15.30 konnte ich eine 48er verhaften und kurz vorm dunkelwerden noch eine 52er. alle fische bissen auf einen salty. meerforellenfan blieb heute leider erfolglos, bis auf das seegrass.#q

allen fängern und natürlich auch den nichtfängern petri heil!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Aalonso schrieb:


> war heute seit langem mal wieder mit meerforellenfan an der küste auf "mefojagt".
> nach wind- und wetteranalyse entschlossen wir uns dahme als ersten angriffspunkt anzufahren;wie sich später herausstellte nicht ganz geglückt die platzwahl.
> gegen 11.00 der erste ruck in meiner rute,eine ca.40er schnappte sich meinen blinker und wurde kurze zeit später schonend in ihr nasses element zurückgesetzt.
> kontakte gab es bei uns beiden noch reichlich, aber leider nur mit umhertreibendem seegrass. so beschlossen wir gegen 13.00, nach geschätzten 30pfund erfolgreich gelandetem seegrass, eine mittagspause einzulegen und an anderer stelle nochmal unser glück zu versuchen.
> ...



Erst mal recht herzlichen dank an Aalonso das er mich so wohlwollend erwähnt |krach:
Zumindest hatte ich ca. 1,379 kilo Seegrass mehr als er :vik:
Er hat das auch klug eingefädelt denn: er hat ,mir die Wahl des Angelplatzes überlassen, wohl wissentlich das meist der nix fängt der den Platz aussucht ......#t
Nun denn Ehre wem Ehre gebührt|gr: zur Zeit ist er eben nicht zu schlagen beim Mefo angeln aber .....................das Jahr bald rum und dann.....|bigeyes ..bin ich wieder dran...das ist sicher :m


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

petri heil alonso #6
zu den küsten silber #6werde sonntag angreifen 
lg andre


----------



## Flala - Flifi (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Moin!

Petri allen Fängern!

@FreeLee: deine Signatur mit dem Finntroll auf der Mefoschuppe is ja der _Trollhammaren_!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## FreeLee (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Flala - Flifi schrieb:


> @FreeLee: deine Signatur mit dem Finntroll auf der Mefoschuppe is ja der _Trollhammaren_!



Danke für die Blumen.|rolleyes


----------



## Mefo23 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

War heute von um 10:30Uhr bis 16:30Uhr in WH...nicht ein Zupfer...werd wohl die nächsten Tage wieder zu meiner alten Stelle gehen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Reverend Mefo (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

@mefolonso:

Dickes Petri, Du hast ja ne nette Silberfischquote diesen Herbst. Ich wünschte, ich würde auch mal wieder los kommen...

PS Hier is eigentlich auch immer Seagrass City, sobald der Onshore über 3BFT hat... :v


----------



## Michael_S (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Hallo,

ich war heute von 8:00Uhr bis 15:30 auf Fehmarn.
Die Forelle konnte ich in Westermarkelsdorf gegen 10 Uhr fangen.
Köder war 18g Spöcket. Sie hatte ca. 50cm, ich hatte nix zum messen
ausser der Rutenmarkierung.
Ab Mittag war ich bei Staberhuk.
Dort war durch den ablandigen Wind das Wasser viel zu sauber.
Bei Westermarkelsdorf herrschte ein recht ordentlicher Wind, deshalb wollte ich noch eine ruhigere Stelle probieren.
Es blieb aber bei dem einen Fisch.


----------



## xfishbonex (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Mefo23 schrieb:


> So, auch ich war heute wieder los und konnte eine 42er, also gerade maßig überlisten. Gefischt habe ich von 11-15Uhr. Gebissen hat sie gegen 12:15Uhr auf den Spöket, der auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist.
> Ansonsten blieb es auch nur bei dem einen Fischkontakt.
> 
> Und auch von mir ein Petri an alle anderen!


 petri heil 
das sieht auf den fotos aus wie sierksdorf |kopfkrat lg andre


----------



## Meerforellenfan (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Fettes Petri hart erkämft bei den Temperaturen


----------



## Meerforellenfan (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> petri heil
> das sieht auf den fotos aus wie sierksdorf |kopfkrat lg andre



sierksdorf nie und nimmer da bin ich zu hause


----------



## Mefo23 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Hehe ne, ist auch nicht Sierksdorf...ist Hohwachter Bucht...aber nicht WH, da war ich vorgestern und nicht ein Biss...werde heute wohl wieder los, mal sehen ob was geht|kopfkrat


----------



## larsgerkens (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

moin,
kann mir jemand sagen wo in dahme der TP is? eher richtung dameshöved oder richtung rosenfelde?
dank und petri
lars


----------



## Bellyboater (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Richtung Leuchtturm. Noch vor der Jugendherberge.


----------



## larsgerkens (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

alles klar... danke!


----------



## larsgerkens (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

gerade vom TP zurück... leider nüscht.. keinen zupfer.... wasser war zu klar denk ich... beim nächsten mal vielleicht...?!?
petri allen anderen


----------



## Marcus van K (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

hier mal ein paar zahlen von der Woche

Montag- ich eine Mefo zum mitnehmen, Basti 2 und 2 wieder zurück 
Dienstag- ich einen Dorsch, Basti 1 Mefo und eine wieder zurück
Mittwoch BB- Ich 2 Dorsche Abends in Watthose eine Mefo wieder zurück- Mathias 2 Dorsche, dabei einer von 78cm 
Donnerstag BB- 8 Fette Dorsche von 55 bis 70
Freitag BB- einen Fetten Biß der mir leider den Wirbel aufgebogen hat..........

na ja fürn Anfang wars nicht schlecht.............


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> hier mal ein paar zahlen von der Woche
> 
> Montag- ich eine Mefo zum mitnehmen, Basti 2 und 2 wieder zurück
> Dienstag- ich einen Dorsch, Basti 1 Mefo und eine wieder zurück
> ...




Moin Marcus, #h

na das sehe ich aber genauso! #6
Vor 10 Tagen waren die Dorsche deutlich kleiner. |rolleyes
Na mal sehen, was die Tage so geht.
Will auch langsam angreifen, allerdings bei dem Wind als "Landlatscher"! 

Petri allen erfolgreichen Fängern! :m #h


----------



## Hansen fight (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Moin
Gestern von 10-13 Uhr in Weissenhaus gewesen, war mir dann zu doll mit dem Wind von Links. also auf nach Dahme
(Leuchtturm ) ist eh mein Lieblingsstrand .Dort angekommen,schöne leichte Welle, die Sonne kam auch noch durch .Also Fliegenrute raus ging besser mit dem Werfen als Ich dachte hat spaß gemacht.
Insgesamt schöner Tag bis 16.30 Uhr gefischt ohne Kontakt. 2 Mitangler sind auch ohne Fisch nach Hause gegangen.


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

heute zu dritt an der küste gewesen :vik:7 dosche :k und eine 53 silber blanke mefo #6
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

das ist erst die 2 mefo von mein kollegen :vik:#6


----------



## Meerforellenfan (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> heute zu dritt an der küste gewesen :vik:7 dosche :k und eine 53 silber blanke mefo #6
> lg andre
> Anhang anzeigen 95753
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 95754



Die reinsten Raubritter seid ihr, petri #6

Was ist anne Küste?...Polen ?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Moin Andre,

ein dickes "Petri Heil" - klasse Fische.
Auch allen anderen Fängern mein Glückwunsch!!

Schönen Sonntag und Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Zacharias Zander (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

@ Andre

Petri zu den Leoparden und der Mefo !!


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wann: 20.12.2008, 09:30-16:30 Uhr
Wer: Dario16 (Frank) und ich
Fänge: 6 Meerforellen
Wetter: bedeckt, Wind W 6bf
Köder:Snaps, rot/schwarz und grün/weis 25 gr.

Wie verabredet, traf ich mich mit Frank um 07:30 Uhr.
Ein bischen müde schauten wir schon noch drein |gaehn:.
Nach ausgiebigen Studium der zur Verfügung stehenden Medien, entschieden wir uns für die Westseite der Wismarer Bucht. Grundlage unserer Entscheidung waren die vorherschenden starken westlichen Wind und die örtlichen guten Strömungsverhältnisse. #6
Nach einen 1- stündigen Smaltalk |asmil:, ging es dann endlich dem Fisch entgegen. Zunächst stand aber ein 20 minütiger Fußmarsch an. |uhoh:
Bei der Ankunft an "unserer" Stelle, montierten wir unsere Köder. Auf Grund der doch recht heftigen Briese von der Seite, entschloß ich mich für einen Snap Draget in 25 gr. Die Farbwahl viel auf rot/schwarz.
Das Wasser war mäßig eingetrübt und so gingen wir, auch angesichts der "kleinen" Wellen, recht vorsichtig an unseren Spot. Um 10:15 Uhr hatte ich dann den ersten Fischkontakt. Kurz darauf platschte eine kleine Mefo neben mir. Der Haken saß fest im Maulwinkel, sodass ich den Fisch aus dem Wasser heben mußte. Dabei legten wir auch noch schnell das Maßband an. 43 cm. Und tschüß bis nächstes Jahr. :q
Es war 10:50 Uhr, als ich den nächsten Fischkontakt vermelden konnte. Wieder eine Mefo und von der Größe her die Zwillingsschwester. Gemessen wurde sie aber nicht, sondern gleich nach dem abhaken ins Wasser zurück gesetzt. Nach gut 30 Minuten entschlossen wir uns watender Weise die Stelle zu wechseln. Frank ging hinter mir. Als ich mich kurz umdrehte sah ich, wie Frank sich schüttelte. |kopfkrat  Was war passiert? Genau in dem Moment, als er ein Bein hob um über einen Stein zu schreiten, erfaßte ihn eine große Welle von hinten und ...... platsch lag er im Wasser. |uhoh:  Der kopf war noch über Wasser, aber alles andere unterhalb der "magischen" Wasserlinie! Wasser lief von oben in die Jacke und auch, trotz Watgürtel, teilweise in die Wathose. Sein Gesicht sprach Bänder!   Wir schritten ans Ufer. Dort legten wir erst mal eine Mittagspause ein. Es gab lecker Wurtstulle mit Tee und als Snack einen Schokoriegel. Aber auch dieses "Leckerlie" änderte nichts an dem Abbruch des Angeltages für Frank. Gesundheit geht halt vor und so verließ mich Frank um 12:30 Uhr. #h
Ich machte noch gut 20 Minuten Pause und entschloss mich dann wieder, an dem Hot Spot in die Fluten zu steigen. Aus dem Augenwinkel sah ich einen anderen Angler am Strand sich mir nähern. Und just in dem Moment gab es einen Ruck am anderen Ende der Rute. Nach gut 2 Minuten lag eine schöne 47- er Meerforelle im Kescher. Als ich sie verorgt hatte stellte ich frustriert fest, daß der andere Angler sich gut 20 m rechts neben mir befand und fleißig schräg in meine Richtung warf!!! #d  Da der heftige Wind von links kam, ging das natürlich garnicht. Ergebnis: 3 x "feindlichen" Köderkontakt zwischen unseren Ködern! #d  Leute gibt`s! #d  Also warf ich schräg gegen den Wind und schwupps hatte ich Fischkontakt. Mefo Nr. 4 war am Band. Da auch diese scheinbar untermaßig war, konnte sie sich bald wieder an ihre Freiheit erfreuen. #6 Es war inzwischen 14:00 Uhr geworden und der "nette Nachbar" verließ scheinbar frustriet ob meiner Fangerfolge wortlos das Wasser. :q
Ich fischte noch gut 30 Minuten an der Stelle weiter, aber mußte dann, dank des immer stärker werdenden Windes, an dieser Stelle das angeln einstellen. Ich ging gut 800 m weiter südlich wieder ins Wasser. Hier war die Brandung nicht mehr so stark. Ein anderer Angler gesellte sich zu mir und wir stellten fest, daß wir im Frühjahr schon einmal gemeinsam in den Fluten der Ostsee standen. Es war jedenfalls ein sehr angenehmer Zeitgenosse. #6  Wir ließen schon gut 20 Minuten an der Stelle unsere Köder fliegen, als ich wieder einen Fischkontakt vermelden konnte. Kurz darauf lag eine pralle 46-er Mefo im Kescher. #6 Es war jetzt schon 15:55 Uhr und es fing an zu schummern. Nach weiteren 10 Minuten dann mein sechster Fischkontakt. Auch diese Mefo konnte ich bei geschätzten 44,9 cm , wieder in die Fluten entlassen. Anschließend verließen wir das Wasser und schritten langsam und versunken in angenehmen Gesprächen, unseren Fahrzeugen entgegen. Dort verabschiedeten wir uns. Ich ließ noch einmal meinen Blick über die Küste meines Erfolges schweifen und trat dann auch die Heimreise an. #6

P.S.  Leider war das Akku der Digi leer, so daß ich (leider) erst zu Hause Bilder von den Fischen machen konnte. Ich bitte um Verzeihung.


----------



## gallus (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Na da habt ihr ja wohl
das Glück mit dem groszen Löffel gegessen!!

Petry Rolf!


----------



## henni82 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

hier ist der dazugehörige fänger der schönen blanken mefo von gestern!
hat aufjedenfall ne menge spass gemacht, andre!
aber irgendwie tut mir heute alles weh vom ganzen dorsche drillen und der schönen mefo!
hier besteht aufjedenfall dringender wiederholungsbedarf!!!
werde vielleicht nachher mal bei hro zum strand!
bis dennsen


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



gallus schrieb:


> Na da habt ihr ja wohl
> das Glück mit dem groszen Löffel gegessen!!
> 
> Petry Rolf!




Neee neee, #d  nicht nur Glück! 


Zitat: mefohunter84


> Nach ausgiebigen Studium der zur Verfügung stehenden Medien, entschieden wir uns für die Westseite der Wismarer Bucht. Grundlage unserer Entscheidung waren die vorherschenden starken westlichen Wind und die örtlichen guten Strömungsverhältnisse.



:q #6


----------



## Aalsucher (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Hallo Henni,
Glückwunsch Euch Fängern.Tolle Ergebnisse,auf was habt Ihr denn die Bartelträger ans Band bekommen?
Gruß von Stefan aus Stade


----------



## henni82 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

die leo´s haben auf blinker gebissen!
dunkle farben waren da der bringer.


----------



## Frankko (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Fängen.
Da habt ihr ne schöne Strecke hingelegt.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## gallus (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Neee neee, #d  nicht nur Glück!
> 
> 
> Zitat: mefohunter84
> ...



Dessen war ich mir natürlich auch bewuszt!|wavey:
War heute am selbigem Ufer,
allerdings ohne jeglichen Kontakt.

Von den anderen Leuten hatte einer 2kleine.


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Tja Gallus, so ist`s ebend. 
Komischerweise war ich gestern auch der Einzige, der Fischkontakt hatte. Und dann noch 6 x erfolgreiche Landung. 
Aber das Wichtigste ist immer noch, einen schönen Tag verbracht zu haben. #6


----------



## Aalonso (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

nachdem ich gestern kurz vor feierabend(23.30) spontan von meinem chef den heutigen sonntag frei bekommen habe, mußte ich nicht lange überlegen wie ich ihn verbringen würde.
zuhause angekommen, rief ich gegen 1.30 meerforellenfan an und er war sofort bereit mit an die küste zu kommen. der plan war gegen 6.30 ein"gegenseitiger kontrollweckruf"und zum hellwerden am wasser.
gegen 7.30 hörte ich mein handy klingeln; wenigstens hatten wir diesmal beide verschlafen. also kamen wir nun etwas später als geplant los. nach gut dreiviertelstündiger fahrt erreichten wir so gegen neun die küste. 
nach ca. einer stunde der erste zaghafte kontakt, kurz absacken lassen, sitzt.
ein echt guter fisch den ich leider nicht zu gesicht bekam, weil er nach ca.zwei min. drill zielstrebig auf ein paar große steine zusteuerte. um einen schnur bruch zu vermeiden verstärkte ich den druck auf den fisch und da war er auch schon ausgestiegen:c. aber lieber so, als eine mit blinker geschmückte forelle durch die ostsee schwimmen zu lassen. ca. zehn min später der nächste kontakt und kurz darauf konnte ich eine pralle 48er landen. die nachste std, blieb ohne fischkontakt. also weiter die küste lang wandern und suchen.
gegen 12.00 der nächste kontacht und eine weitere forelle schüttelte sich augenblicke später den blinker ab.|bigeyes ein weiteres befischen der stelle blieb erfolglos. so zog ich noch ca. 500m weiter um nach kurzem montagewechsel die strecke zurück zu fischen. an der glechen stelle wie auf der hintour wieder ein kontakt auf volle wurfweite, eine 50er verschwand kurze zeit später im kescher:m. wieder kein zweiter fisch an diesem platz. weiter strecke machend schloß ich zu meerforellenfan auf. kurze pause!
nach der pause entschied sich meerforellenfan wenige meter entfernt weiter zu fischen. ich ging ca. zwanzig meter weiter und sagte noch beim auswerfen"da hole ich die nächste" ohne wirklich daran zu glauben. nach drei, vier kurbelumdrehungen ein bekanntes rucken, eine weitere 48er fand gefallen an meiner springerfliege und kurz darauf den weg in meinen kescher. wenige meter weiter bekam meerforellenfan einen heftigen biß fast direkt vor den füßen, aber...
weitere fischkontakte gab es danach leider nicht. alle forellen, die ich diesen tag am band hatte bissen sehr zaghaft, und immer erst beim absinkenlassen nach dem ersten kontakt und das weit draußen. 
aber beschweren will ich mich uber den heutigen tag wirklich nicht:vik:
petri heil und frohe weihnachten
Aalonso


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

petri heil aalonso :vik:schönes ding 
lg andre


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Aalonso schrieb:


> nachdem ich gestern kurz vor feierabend(23.30) spontan von meinem chef den heutigen sonntag frei bekommen habe, mußte ich nicht lange überlegen wie ich ihn verbringen würde.
> zuhause angekommen, rief ich gegen 1.30 meerforellenfan an und er war sofort bereit mit an die küste zu kommen. der plan war gegen 6.30 ein"gegenseitiger kontrollweckruf"und zum hellwerden am wasser.
> gegen 7.30 hörte ich mein handy klingeln; wenigstens hatten wir diesmal beide verschlafen. also kamen wir nun etwas später als geplant los. nach gut dreiviertelstündiger fahrt erreichten wir so gegen neun die küste.
> nach ca. einer stunde der erste zaghafte kontakt, kurz absacken lassen, sitzt.
> ...


 

Mann Mann Mann, dich kann man ja auch nichtmehr ans wasser lassen 
Aber schön zu sehen das FFleiß auch mit Erfolg belohnt wird...
hoffe wir kommen demnächst auch mal wieder los , grüße

Mirco


----------



## Aalonso (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

@bootangler
sicher kommen wir wieder los demnächst. weiß aber nicht ob´s dieses jahr noch was wird. komme doch meißt nur spontan los ,zwischen arbeit und ein wenig schlaf...


----------



## Robi Hobi (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

#h#h

Ich kann nicht viel vom letzten Wochenende berichten.
War mit nem Kumpel auf Rügen von Samstag bis Sonntag.
Samstag haben wir und ein gutes Dutzend anderer Verrückter komplett geblankt. Da waren wir Nähe Arkona...
Nicht mal nen Kontakt. Nur dicke Oberarme.
Sonntag haben wir es dann weiter unterhalb probiert und konnten letztlich noch ne 46er Blanke verhaften.

Aber naja, so ist es halt bei der Mefojagd!
Werd es kommenden Sonntag und Montag wieder probieren.
Diesmal in der Wismarer Bucht!!!

#h#h Robi Hobi


----------



## dirk.steffen (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Gestern 13-15 Uhr westliche Wismarer Bucht, Wind 6-7 in Böen wohl auch 8 aus West/WNW. Keinen Kontakt, die halbe Köderkiste durchprobiert. #c
Am ganzen Abschnitt Netze quer zum Strand und so dicht am Ufer, daß man seewärts davon angeln konnte. :v Aber auch in den Netzen war nichts, konnte mir die Spionage nicht verkneifen.

@Rolf
Petri zu dem super Tag. Hattest ja wieder den richtigen Riecher. #h


----------



## GuidoOo (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

war heute auch mit 2 freunden los.
Erst waren wi rin hubertsberg, da war aber sonne welle, gleich wech und ab nach Falkenstein.
Auch da erstmal im trüben gefischt, endlich hatte lasse einen fisch drann, jedenfalls für 3 sek^^
ein wurf später sah man fische, die den köder atakierten, es platschte richtig an der oberfläche und aufeinmal war die schnur gekappt...|kopfkrat
30 mins später hatte lasse wieder einen fisch drann. der fisch war noch ca 3 meter von uns wech als er aufeinmal meinte zu springen, uns dabei wohl den ...finger zeigte und für immer in den weiten verschwand...
es war eine schöne ca. 55er Blanke...
Naja auch der Fisch muss mal gewinnen!
Köder der fast Fische war in allen Fällen ein Toby-Blinker


----------



## Freelander (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Bin heute auch mal wieder seit langem auf die Mefopirsch gegangen.
Bin zum Wasser gefahren und dachte was für eine Welle,aber ich war so heiß drauf das ich mich trotzdem angeplünnt habe und in die Fluten gestiegen bin.
Hat sich auch gelohnt eine schöne  blanke50er konnte ich landen.
Die Bilder wollte ich auch einstellen,bekomme die aber nicht von meinem xxxx Handy runtergeladen


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Freelander... Seit wann postest Du Fänge im AB??? Denk dran... Der Feind ließt mit! Lass das sein...  :m


----------



## xfishbonex (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Freelander... Seit wann postest Du Fänge im AB??? Denk dran... Der Feind ließt mit! Lass das sein...  :m


:q:q:q ha ha ha :q:q:q lg andre


----------



## Freelander (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Kurz vor den Feiertagen muß doch auch dein Herz mal erweichen.:q:q:q#6
Und solange der Feind uns ja bekannt ist.......


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Hi Dirk, #h

besten Dank für die Glückwünsche. #6

Na ja, konnte meinem "Näschen" mal wieder voll vertrauen! :q #6

Gruß Rolf #h


P.S.  Dein Bild mit dem Netz so dicht unter Land ist schon "beeindruckend"! |rolleyes
Wenn`s die Tage noch viel kälter wird, dann werden sich "diese" Netze auch langsam mit Forellen füllen!   Sowohl Mefos, als auch Refos.


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Freelander schrieb:


> Kurz vor den Feiertagen muß doch auch dein Herz mal erweichen.:q:q:q#6
> Und solange der Feind uns ja bekannt ist.......



Das hast Du schon mit der MMS erreicht! Aber muss doch nicht sein, dass alle wissen, dass wir fangen lol!


----------



## Freelander (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Das hast Du schon mit der MMS erreicht! Aber muss doch nicht sein, dass alle wissen, dass wir fangen lol!




Ich fahre vlt.die Tage nochmal los.Ich habe ne Stelle:mda fährt Zurzeit kaum einer hin
und dann nehme ich auch die Diggicam mit wegen den Fotos zum einstellen.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Allen Fängern ein fettes Petri und an alle noch mal ein fröhliches Ho ho ho

Eine besinnliche und fröhliche Weihnachtszeit und viele neue Angelruten


----------



## Zacharias Zander (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Allen Fängern ein fettes Petri und an alle noch mal ein fröhliches Ho ho ho
> 
> Eine besinnliche und fröhliche Weihnachtszeit und viele neue Angelruten




Da kann ich mich nur anschließen...

Und natürlich ein silbernes Frühjahr!


----------



## LutzLutz (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

moin moin
ich war gestern los in karlsminde mit 2 kollegen konnten aber leider nicht mal einen nachläufer registrieren#t........hab wenigstens 2 brandungsvorfächer mit nach hause nehmen können...lagen aufm grund 20m vorm ufer


----------



## Mefo23 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

War heute nochmal fix los von 13-16Uhr...super geiles wetter, schön welle, ganz leicht Trübe und etwas bewölkter Himmel....aber kein Zupfer...naja irgendwie kein Glück mehr...;+


----------



## me_fo (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Moin!
Bei mir kam gestern der Weihnachtsmann schon recht früh 

42 cm und silberblank!

Ort: WH


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ich fahre vlt.die Tage nochmal los.Ich habe ne Stelle:mda fährt Zurzeit kaum einer hin
> und dann nehme ich auch die Diggicam mit wegen den Fotos zum einstellen.



Sch... auf die Cam... Du kannst mich lieber mitnehmen :vik:!#h

Petri an alle Fänger und ein frohes Fest#6#6#6!

Weitermachen...


----------



## testo (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Sch... auf die Cam... Du kannst mich lieber mitnehmen :vik:!#h
> 
> Petri an alle Fänger und ein frohes Fest#6#6#6!
> 
> Weitermachen...




ey pasi

hocke in hohenfelde, kein strom kein wasser...

aber nen guten freund ...jonny... und fisch vor der tür ;-)

hast die nummer noch? dann meld dich mal bei   0162medo....


----------



## surfer93 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

War heute zum ersten mal überhaupt mir Wathose los....
Zwei schöne Bisse gehabt, aber leider nicht so viel draus gemacht
Beim ersten ne schöne Blanke von ca. 50 drangehabt und nach dem ersten Sprung abgeschüttelt und beim zweiten leider kein Fischkontackt... 
War trotzdem sehr shcön mal im Wasser zu stehen und so

Werde auf jedenfall bald wieder losziehen, wenn meine Wathose wieder hiel/umgetauscht ist. [Zum 2. mal benutz (einmal nur zum reinwaten beim Brandungsangeln um weiter werfen zu können) und gleich direckt vorne an der Spitze vom Stiefel ein Loch drin]


----------



## Seatroutcity (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Hallo ,
Hat schon jemand den neuen Spöket Kula getestet ?
Es gibt ja echt geile Farben aber fast 8 Euro #d ?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## bamse34 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Moin Moin
Tim was machst du in der Ostsee gibt es im Kanal keine Zander mehr?:q Ich melde mich erstmal ab! *Eine Woche Als!!!! *Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt!! Werde berichten wenn ich zurück bin!
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Sylverpasi (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



testo schrieb:


> ey pasi
> 
> hocke in hohenfelde, kein strom kein wasser...
> 
> ...



Wieso kann ich Dir keine PN schreiben????? :vik:

Nee Nr hab ich nicht!!! #c


----------



## Robi Hobi (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

#h#h

Bin morgen Nachmittag und den ganzen Montag in der Wismarer Bucht unterwegs!:vik:

Wer iss noch so da?

Hoffe nur gutes berichten zu können.


Bis denne ...

Robi Hobi


----------



## Tewi (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

hi robi,

wo bise denn genau unterwegs ich überleg auch schon ob ich mitkomme! 

(bin noch Anfänger!)


----------



## surfer93 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Tim was machst du in der Ostsee gibt es im Kanal keine Zander mehr?:q Ich melde mich erstmal ab! *Eine Woche Als!!!! *Ich bin schon ganz aufgeregt!! Werde berichten wenn ich zurück bin!
> Gruß Sebastian


Du weißt doch selbst wie es diese Jahr lief... Sehr bescheiden ums nett auszudrücken.. jedennfalls bei mir in sachen zander... War auch lange nicht mehr am Kanal, aber werd die Tage mal wieder los.. Hab ja Ferien 
Montag mal sehen, nachdem ich meine Wathose zurückgebracht hab und so...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

9 Postings... ich dachte schon ihr fangt die meeegaaa trutten, und wieder nur |bla:|bla:|bla:...

Naja dann mal back 2 Toppic:

2 Trutten aus´m Wasser :q 

Boltenhagen!


----------



## Merlan (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Moin,

ich hab da nochmal einen nachtrag vom 26.12

Wo: westliche wismarer bucht
Wer:ich
was Mefo 46

und eine untermaßige

Gruß


----------



## FreeLee (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

@ Sven:

Ist das ein Stripper, worauf sie gebissen hat???


----------



## Wassermännchen (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Denke mal schon bei dem schönen Schwung...|rolleyes


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Wann: 28.12.  08:30 - 16:30
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wer: ich
was: 1x Mefo untermaßig
Besonderheiten: Wasser war sehr klar und keine Strömung! 
Fisch biß um 10:45 Uhr auf Blinker mit Beifänger.
Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich der einzige Angler weit und breit, aber dann...... |bigeyes
Habe am Nachmittag aufgehört zu zählen. 
Was aber sehr schön war, das waren verschiedene Gespräche mit den Spaziergängern an der Küste. Drei Gespräche geführt. Zweimal kamen die Leute aus dem Ruhrpott und einmal aus "dem Ruhrpottrand" Leverkusen! :m
Und das beste war, das sich alle sehr positiv über die Landschaft und den Erholungseffekt äußerten! :m
Finde es wirklich toll, so ein Feetback von den Touris, bezüglich unseres Bundeslandes, zu bekommen.
*Danke und allen weiteren Urlaubern einen schönen Urlaub in M-V!* :m #h


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

So,ich war gestern auch seit mehr als 2 Monaten endlich mal wieder an der Küste und konnte das Jahr mit ner dicken/fetten silberblanken 46er beenden!!!:g


So die Daten


Wann: 28.12.08  8-15Uhr

Wer: Ich

Wo: Fehmarns Nordküste

Wind: ca. 2 Bft aus Nord

Wetter: Ar...kalt,trocken

Köder: Weiss/grün/gelber 25g Snaps

Fänge: 1 silberblanke 46er Mefo


2 eindeutige Bisse konnte ich leider nicht verwerten,die eine davon hab ich ca. 30sek im Drill gehabt...


Hier ein Foto


----------



## testo (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Wieso kann ich Dir keine PN schreiben????? :vik:
> 
> Nee Nr hab ich nicht!!! #c


 
bin hier doch annonüm :q
soll ja keiner wissen wer ich bin:g


----------



## Tino (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Glückwunsch zu dem Fisch Zacharias.

Das ist ja noch ein schöner Jahresausklang.Ich will noch mal am 31.12. zur Wismarer Bucht los.
Mal sehen ob ich da was ans Band bekomme.


----------



## Tyron (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

War heute denn auch nochmal das letzte Mal für dieses Jahr mit nem Kumpel los und poste deswegen auch nochmal ne Fangmeldung .#6 ..

Wo: Hohwachter Bucht..#6 
wann:  9-11.30 Uhr, dann Stellungswechsel und nochmal von 12.30-16 Uhr
womit: Blech
Fang: 3 x MeFo, 1 x Steelhead

Alles blanke Fische, dafür 2 mit ca. 35cm zu lütt...Fotos haben wir leider keine gemacht, hatte meine Cam zu Hause gelassen und die Handybilder finde ich immer nicht so dolle


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

@ Zacharias Dichtfischer:

Das ist aber wirklich mal ne schöne fette 46er, Petri min Jung!

Ich war am Sonntag für ca. 2 Stunden los und hab mir ausser abgefrorenen Füßen und Fingern und 2 Perücken beim Auswerfen nichts geholt, geschweige denn gesehen. Es war entweder schon zu kalt in der Eckernförder Bugt oder die "Trout, die sich nicht trout"... Jedenfalls Massen von Touris mit entsprechenden Fragen unterwegs (trotz Wathose nicht ausserhalb der "Beissen Sie denn" - Zone). Immerhin wussten einige, dass es um Forellen ging. Ausser mir noch 4 Feudelschwinger am Teich, die aber auch in 2 Stunden nichts gesehen hatten...

Wassertemp bei uns ca 5 Grad. Mehr wird es an Fehmarns Nordküste doch wohl auh nicht gewesen sein, oder?

RevMef


----------



## Zacharias Zander (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Das ist aber wirklich mal ne schöne fette 46er, Petri min Jung!

Danke!!


Wassertemp bei uns ca 5 Grad. Mehr wird es an Fehmarns Nordküste doch wohl auh nicht gewesen sein, oder?

Gefühlt noch eher weniger!Zum Glück hab ich da ne Stelle,wo man eigentlich garnicht ins Wasser waten muss...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Petri an die Fänger, morgen geht´s nochmal los vorm Jahreswechsel, dann ab übermorgen seht ihr HIER: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143998

die Fänge des Jahres 2009...

Grüße und Petri für alle die ans Wasser kommen...

Mirco


----------



## Zacharias Zander (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Wünsche allen Mefoverrückten einen guten Rutsch ins hoffentlich fischreiche neue Jahr 2009!!!


----------



## totte (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Als Anhang meine hart erarbeitete Mefo von gestern. An der ersten Stelle ging nicht viel. Dann Platzwechsel, auflandiger Wind Stärke 5 mit 1/2 Meter Brandung. Unversucht wollte ich nicht wieder den Heimweg antreten. Nach dem 5. Wurf hatte ich einen Nachläufer einer 60er braunen Forelle bis unter die Rutrenspitze. Bei leicht trübem Wasser, der Brandung und bewölktem Himmel waren die Forellen wohl etwas unvorsichtig. Nach ca. 45 Minuten und mehreren "Anfassern" hing dann die erste Forelle von ca. 30 cm an der Springerfliege. 20 Minuten später stieg dann die im Anhang zu sehende Forelle ein. Guter Drill, erster Kescherversuch und ...... Bingo. 50 cm Silber. Leider ist das Foto etwas unschön. Beim nächstem Wurf riss das Vorfach am Knoten der Springerfliege. Wobbler und Fliege, die bis dahin 3 Fische gebracht hat, weg. Mit neuem Vorfach und anderer Fliege ging nichts mehr, bis auf einen harten Biss, den ich leider verdaddelt habe. Mit Glück wären gestern also 3 gute Fische möglich gewesen. Hoffentlich geht es im nächsten Jahr so weiter, wenn möglich ohne Erfrierungen an den Fingern.
Wünsche einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Ach ja: Geltinger Bucht, Witch-Wobbler mehrfarbig mit Springerfliege wie zu sehen.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



totte schrieb:


> Als Anhang meine hart erarbeitete Mefo



Petri, einfach kann ja jeder #6

allen anderen guten Drill in 2009 und fette Beute :vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



testo schrieb:


> bin hier doch annonüm :q
> soll ja keiner wissen wer ich bin:g



Na dann hoffe ich auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen am Wasser in Deiner Nähe !


----------



## dirk.steffen (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Auch von mir die letzte Meldung für dieses Jahr. 

Wann: heute, 12.30-16.00
wo:    Lübecker Bucht
Wind: O-No 2-3

Es war ziemlich kalt, Wasser klar

Ein kurzer Anfasser kurz vor Schluß, leider nicht verwandelt. 5 andere Verrückte waren auch noch da.

So, dann allen guten Rutsch und frohes neues Jahr. Und feiert nicht so doll, nicht daß ich so viel arbeiten muß! #6


----------



## saeboe (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

@totte Glückwunsch ein wirklich feiner Fisch. 


Habe heute auch nochmal alles gegeben. 
Mit der Fliege in Blank Eck. 
Gegen Abend ging wohl die letzte Forelle in diesem Jahr ans Band. Schon eine geile Fischerei wenn die Ostsee spiegelglatt ist und auf den letzten 10Metern eine riesige Bugwelle der Fliege folgt............ dann der wohl beste Moment: Biss 

Die Bugwelle war größer als der Fisch. Die Trutte hatte vielleicht eben das Maß. Aber der Biss war einer coolsten die ich bisher hatte.

So guten Rutsch


----------



## Freelander (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Na dann hoffe ich auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen am Wasser in Deiner Nähe !


 
Ich habe da so eine Ahnung oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## stefan08 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

hi wollte mal fragen wo in lübeck gute stellen sind war schon mal in lübeck brodtener ufer aber da musste ich mir eine sondererlaubnisskarte holen  das finde ich richtig blöd
kenne mich eher in ostholstein und fehmarn aus aber lübeck finde ich reitzvoll ist schön dicht dran vieleicht könnte mann sich ja mal dort treffen ;-)


----------



## Robi Hobi (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

|wavey:

Zurück von der Wismarer Bucht!!!

Nachdem ich nun am Samstag meine Kleine bei Schwiegereltern abgegeben hatte und meine Große im Wellnesshotel ablud, war der Weg frei, für den Jahresausklang in der Wismarer Bucht.
Trotz enttäuschender Ergbnisse am letzten Wochenende in Rügen#c, war ich voller Tatendrang und einer Menge Zuversicht, am Strand angelangt. 
Vorerst hatte ich zwar nur noch zwei Stunden Zeit, aber egal, ich setzte eh alles auf Sonntag.
Nun gut, nach zwei erfolglosen Stunden des Fliegenwedeln´s und nen Tennisarm, begab ich mich zurück zum Fahrzeug.
Hier traf ich noch mefohunter84 #h und merkte, dass ich mit meiner Nullnummer in zwei Stunden nicht am schlimmsten dran war.
Nach einer kurzen Schlafphase in der Unterkunft, ging es zum Morgengrauen zurück ans Wasser.
Gleich in der ersten Stunde hatte ich einen leichten Anfasser auf meiner Polar Magnus.
Jedoch sollte es sich die nächsten drei Stunden nicht bessern.
Lediglich der Wind frischte etwas auf.
Mit dickem Oberarm und nach drei kilometern Fußweg war ich wieder an der Ausgangsposition Parkplatz und fuhr eine andere Stelle an. Dort angelangt, zwei Stunden die Spinnrute geschwungen und lange Gesichter bei den anderen Verrückten, entschloss ich mich nochmals an die Stelle von Samstag zu fahren. Nur diesmal bewaffnet mit der Spinnrute.
Nachdem ich auch hier zwei Stunden glücklos fischte, das Wasser im Vergleich zum Vortag zurückgegangen war, und der Wind nochmehr auffrischte, war mein Optimismus gen Null gesunken.
In Gedanken, wie ich am besten die Frust-SMS an meine (sich erholende) Frau formuliere, war es plötzlich so weit.
Ein Zucken in der Rutenspitze riß mich aus meinen Gedanken.
Ich ließ den Blinker nochmals kurz stoppen und kurbelte schneller ein.
Und da hing sie. So kurz wie der Drill war, so lang war die Freude über einen gelungenen Jahresausklang.
Auch wenn sie letztlich nur 46cm klein war, schien sie für mich recht groß!:vik:

Nun sitz ich wieder daheim und kann es kaum erwarten wieder ans, bzw. ins Wasser zurückzukehren.

An dieser Stelle sollte es für dieses Jahr genug sein, und wünsche allen Gleichgesinnten vorab einen guten Rutsch und ein tolles Mefo-Jahr!!!:vik:

P.s.: Tewi, schade das wir uns verpasst haben, aber die Saison  geht ja erst los. Meld mich wenn ich oben bin.

|wavey:|wavey: Robi Hobi


----------



## Flala - Flifi (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Moin!

Habe heute beim BMA2 in Westermakelsdorf eine Regenbogen von 53 cm und etwa 2kg auf eine 8er Polarmagnus an der Fliegenpeitsche erlegt!

Gruß und stramme Leinen!

Martin


----------



## Effe (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Moin,

gestern Abend die freundliche Aufforderung von Boardie Trolldoc zum Mefo-Angeln angenommen (O-Ton: Dienstag Fehmarn, ich akzeptiere kein NEIN!)

So standen wir um 9.00 im Norden von Fehmarn im Wasser. Nach kleinem Fußmarsch war es auch gar nicht so kalt! 

Bereits beim 9. Wurf hatte ich einen Biss in ca. 5 m Entfernung, einige Sprünge später war sie bereits wieder ab. So' n Schiet! Das ging so schnell, das ich nicht mal gesehen habe ob sie am Blinker oder der Springerfliege hing. 

Kurzer Blick zu Trolldoc: Der pulte schon geraume Zeit an seiner Perücke . Kurzer Smalltalk, weitermachen. Im Seitenblick sehe ich sein ersten Wurf nach der Perücke und gleich Anschlag und Drill. Die erste Mefo des Tages #6

Dann gings bei mir los: Biss in 15 m Entfernung auf blau-weißen Kinetec Blinker. Fisch am Ufer versorgt. Einige Schritte nach links, 1. Wurf und wieder Biss! 2 Mefo's innerhalb von ein paar Minuten! |supergri|supergri

Trolldoc konnte gegen Mittag dann noch die größte Mefo des Tages verhaften. Die hatte auch ein Einzelbild verdient! Leider nur mit Handy, wer rechnet schon mit Fisch, wenn man zum Mefo-Angeln fährt!

Absoluter Sahnetag! Jeder zwei Mefo's. Dann noch einen netten Fliegenfischer getroffen und noch so einiges gelernt!

Ich könnte schon wieder los....:q

Gruss 
Ulli


----------



## Zacharias Zander (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*

Jaja,Fehmarnsnorden hats in sich...:g


PETRI dazu!!!#6


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Robi Hobi schrieb:


> Hier traf ich noch mefohunter84 #h und merkte, dass ich mit meiner Nullnummer in zwei Stunden nicht am schlimmsten dran war.



|kopfkrat

Aaaahhhh,.... |rolleyes

Neee, alles klar.   Meine "Bauchlandung im Wasser" direkt beim rausgehen aus dem selben (war zum Glück direkt vor dem Schluß der Tour) hatte ich wissentlich verschwiegen |rolleyes, aber nun...... |bla:
Aber ich hatte an dem Tag ja wenigstens ne Lütte Mefo in den Händen!  :m

Wünsche allen an dieser Stelle einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, viel Gesundheit in dem selben, viel Freude mit euren Familien, Erfolg im Beruf, viele Fische und..... immer "genügend" Geld in der Tasche (für den notwendigen Angelkram )  :m
Petri Heil euch Allen!!! :m #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge im Dezember*



Freelander schrieb:


> Ich habe da so eine Ahnung oder liege ich da falsch?



Nee diesmal woanders. Da müssen wir dann mal hin!!!:k


----------

